# Confused



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, hope to get some help understanding all these numbers.
My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now, we already have a DD together, she is 6.
We have just started our fertility investigations and I have had blood tests a GP for 3 months and have shown to not be ovulating, And DH has low sperm count. GP didn't go into detail about numbers. We had our first appointment at hospital 3 weeks ago and he said my 

FSH was 9.1 high for my age (25) 
DH count was 3.5mil/ml motility 33%

We had more test done on the day AMH (waiting for result) and DH has next count on Tues, also I have been put on waiting list for HSG. 

Just feel as if I'm in limbo at the min, very emotional and getting upset as I really don't no what to expect from here. I just no that unfortunately IVF would not be an option for us financially.

Sarah. X


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Sarah

Sorry to hear about your problems.  Your FSH is perhaps high for your age but it is still within "normal" levels in terms of what an IVF clinic would want to see so I hope your AMH test results turn out to be OK.  If you are not ovulating, Clomid may be suggested as a first option - this just involves taking clomid tables for four days of your cycle to stimulate ovulation (and hopefully you would also be monitored to make sure you don't produce too many eggs). As far as your DH is concerned, there is a lot you can do to improve his count in terms of diet, lifestyle and supplements - there's alot of info on this site, plus we found that books like Marilyn Glenville's "Natural Solutions to Infertility" and Zita West's "Fertility and Conception" were also very helpful.

Hang on in there.  It is all very frustrating and emotional but the best thing you can do in my opinion is get as much information as you can, and this site is brilliant for doing that.   

Ellie


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Ellie 

Thank you so much for your kind reply, i have got a more positive head on today. I'm going to find out as much information as I can, and have my questions prepared for next appointment. This site is so useful, good luck and thank you to all.

Sarah.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

hey Sarah

I am afraid I don't know much about FSH but as for you DH spermies you can do things to help that.

If he smokes make him stop, cut down on alcohol and caffinee. My DH takes wellman conception care which seems to be doing his spermies some good. Also the nurse told us if you have a laptop put a cushion between that and his knee and keep his phone out of his pocket. 

Don't forget that it can take 3 months to regenerate sperm and so he wants to do a test three months after you have put lifestyle changes in place.

Just try and stay positive and keep your head up. Bad days will come but you can get through them, being in limbo is awful its where my DH and I are now so I understand that one. 

Nat xx


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Nat

Thank you for your kind reply. That test was 3 months ago now, we only needed to make a few changes like cutting down drinking and stated to take vitamins and zinc. So we've got everything crossed that we get better results for this one. 

Test tomorrow but have to wait till end on Jan for our results, so frustrated, think I'll have to come to terms that this is going to be a long process. 

Good luck to you both.

Sarah.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Sarah

My fingers are tightly crossed that the new test is better than the last. 

The waiting around is so frustrating its took us 10/11 months just to reach result stage and we still have to put a plan in place so the best advice I can give you is to be patient. 

Good luck hunni   Let us know the results.

Nat xx


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Nat 

We got a rough idea of DH results today, 5mill/ml which is slight increase. We only spoke to the guy in the lab, so couldn't say much more than that.

We have to wait to see consultant in Jan to get full results, I think he will still recommend IUI all begin well with my AMH numbers.

Feeling alot more positive today, only a slight change but going in the right direction.  

Hope you are well. 

Sarah. X


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear the ml has gone up hopefully all the other numbers will have gone up to! 

Positivity is good you just have to keep plodding on. 

Nat xxx


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Sarah, Im in a similar situation, I dont seem to be ovulating either, havent had a period in 9 months and they dont know why. I had an internal scan and it showed that my womb and overies were fine, I have eggs they just arent releasing. 
My FSH, TEST were normal but my LH was elevated. 
Docs dont know whats wrong. 
I have also been suffering with chronic abdo and pelvic pain for just over a year which they also cant figure out why,

DH is also awaiting results from sample given.
I also feel so confused and in limbo, we cant really think straight. I hope nothing is worng with DH but I cant believe im going through this at 19   
Also with us IVF would not be an option for us financially.
Lots of love, luck and  hunni  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi mrsxg

I know how you are feeling, we just think that our bodies are made to go through all this and when we find out its not happing it hard to take in. 

Fingers crossed that your DH count comes back with good numbers and then hopefully they will get a plan together for you, I no its a waiting game. I didn't expect it to be so long between appionment  and things. 

There are so many things that the docs can try before IVF, especially with all you other test coming back with good numbers. Just try and keep positive and healthy and I'm sure it will happen for you both.

Lots of luck to you both.   ^. 
Sarah xxxx
Keep me posted with how your doing. Xx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Agate's FAQ can be found here -http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya hun, I had my thyroid checked, it was fine, can't remember the exact number but it was below 2.0.
I have my thryoid checked every 6 months as it runs in my family.
Hiya Sarah, Im ok, was really disappointed with the appt to be honest, really thought I was gonna get answers 
I've wanted a family since I could prcoess the thought and all this is making me think... does my body not want to have kids, is my body telling me something?
Yeah he's getting very anxious, only another 10days to wait for the results. It's just suc a long process. 
The doc said I need to lose another stone before going onto clomid for 6 months.

How are you doing?? 
lots of love and hugs to you both too         

Wil do you too hunni  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

no problem BC and thank you


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi mrsxg

I know it's so frustrating! When we have these dreams of getting pregnant and starting a family it seems so easy, when sometimes in reality it is so hard! 

Our body's just seem so hard to figure out sometimes and it could be just one small thing, but seems to take forever to get the answers we are looking for.

We are doing OK, our next appointment isn't till Jan, so we are going to enjoy Xmas and star the roller oater all over again after that!

Hope you get the results you really want at you next appointment, keep me posted. 
Send lots of love and luck to you both.

Sarah. Xx


----------

